# New CPLS group on Facebook



## Susie (Dec 19, 2017)

Just letting y'all know.  I can't figure out how to post a link to it.


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 20, 2017)

Is that cold process liquid soap?


----------



## Rusti (Dec 20, 2017)

Susie, is it this one? https://www.facebook.com/groups/113249609118853/


----------



## Susie (Dec 20, 2017)

That's the one, and yes, it is cold processed liquid soap.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Dec 30, 2017)

I made my first batch based on recipes from this group, it is diluting.  So so so much easier!  Love this group.


----------



## Susie (Dec 30, 2017)

Great group thus far.  Hope it stays that way.


----------

